# Yes!!! I got a hold of a scanner!!! Puwahhahahahahaha!!!!!



## Xenophobia (Aug 18, 2005)

Update: September 30th

Some old Images I wanted to upload. A sketch of Tsunade and Christian and Joan from War of Genesis

page 75

page 75


Update: September 20, 2005

This is some fanart of Kim Tae Hyung's character I did back early in 2004

Here are some sketch of Chelsea from Magna Carta, its about 90% complete... but since then, I still havent gone back to finish it  
page 75

concept sketch
page 75

Next is QueenBee... i think thats what she is called... a character design from one of his work


concept sketch
page 75

Felicia from Magna Carta



This one was done in 2001, I wasnt that developed as I looked back at my art... I can see the mistakes that I didnt see back then after taking Life Art.
page 75



Update: September 15,2005

LoL.... I finally felt inspired to draw after hearing "I'll be there" - Jackson 5

After listening to the song and putting it on repeat, I drew Chiyo and Sasori... took me about 30-40 minute

hope you like it... and try viewing the picture while listening to the song...  
Might be interesting...

ok, I'll draw more, whenever a surge of inspiration comes

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is Kakashi and Rin... the title of this theme is:
*I Swore to Protect You*


here is the pre-sketch design that led up to what i have now
page 75

I still in the middle of class so I'll update more later


Bad scan... it somehow darken my pencil lines... but oh well... I'll rescan it later on in the week... 

Here is the long awaited TenTen with the Plush of Neiji, Rock Lee and Gai Sensei



Temari sketch...



Vice Captain of Bleach taking a bath in a Hot Spring while being peep at by Jiraiya... 



A fanart of Darky's original Character



I just wanted to show people what I meant when I said that I started off drawing my characters nude before I add the clothes on... here is the initial sketch of Kurenai, just laying out the anatomy and pose...

page 75

and Here is the finall touch up of Kurenai... as you can see



My favorite Japanese Actress Kyoko Fukada



This was a drawing I owed StoneWalker many many months ago... 
She wanted me to draw Gai and Lee for her in a funky pose...
I gave Gai sensei a more Funky 70's looks.... more to come... just been procrasinating at the moment.


Where is Stone anyways???


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 18, 2005)

O_O!!!! *dances with Xeno*


u r0x! me rep you like mad!


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats an awesome kakashi, who's that in his arms?  very nice.
also, get a scanner, solid ones start at around $60.  show us more.

edit: i should read first, then write.  Rin...


----------



## Pat (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice  keep them coming


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 18, 2005)

nice stuff xeno


----------



## Miso (Aug 18, 2005)

w00t - that's awesome as usual! I remember seeing your Sakura/Tenten/Hinata sketches some time ago and I was so impressed.
Great work!


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys... I scanned some more, but the scanner at school kinda went weird on me, and gave me bad resolution... so i have to wait till monday...


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice! 

I like the theme of this drawing, very good.


----------



## omni1337 (Aug 18, 2005)

Haha, wow, did you use any photo editing programs?


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 18, 2005)

no... just a regular scan


----------



## Pal_dekoderis (Aug 18, 2005)

hmmm... amazing as always is your art


----------



## Ephemeral (Aug 18, 2005)

I Love Ittt! =d


----------



## Kopykat Kakashi (Aug 19, 2005)

Yea! A Kakashi one! Love it! Think Kakashi needs some clothes. Funny to be wearing a mask and no clothes. Sexy, but funny, lol.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 19, 2005)

wow nice one  great gonna rep you for that


----------



## Animemaster (Aug 19, 2005)

tight sketch so smooth and crisp

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 19, 2005)

If the TenTen is too sexual... you can remove it mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think they will remove it....Lol it's just like the other coldcity ones....when the girls are in different poses. You awesome I rep you like you awesome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 19, 2005)

Xenophobia said:
			
		

> If the TenTen is too sexual... you can remove it mod



It's art, it's not sex. ^_^

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## M00se (Aug 20, 2005)

Kakashi one is verry nicely done  but Kakashi is half done right? Or is hes torso suppose to look like that? 9/10

And the Tenten ^^ verry nicely done 9/10 (but her asscrack is alittle weird imo)

*rep*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka (Aug 20, 2005)

Finally! You inked the Tenten!


----------



## Blood Raven (Aug 21, 2005)

Damn nice Kakashi x Rin picture. Very dramatic death. I wonder what happened to her. Kakashi said that all his precious friends are dead and that must include Rin.


----------



## Pat (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice tenten weee <3 <3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darky (Aug 21, 2005)

hey please will u scan the pic u drew for me  pleaasseeeee  lol awesome stuff D

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaede (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice indeed  especially the Kakashi =) Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 22, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> Thats an awesome kakashi, who's that in his arms?  very nice.
> also, get a scanner, solid ones start at around $60.  show us more.
> 
> edit: i should read first, then write.  Rin...



Your Right!!!! I went to BestBuy the other day and saw a scanner/printer for $60 bucks! and I finally bought one... sigh... my first scanner....
I guess that will be my motivation to draw for the time being...



			
				Darky said:
			
		

> hey please will u scan the pic u drew for me  pleaasseeeee  lol awesome stuff D



Sure thing... 

*takes advantage of the new scanner... puwahahahahahaha

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gaarasai (Aug 22, 2005)

Funny i thought that was rin and kakashi, anyway very nice, your art is good

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 22, 2005)

it is Rin and Kakashi......

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## forsak3n (Aug 22, 2005)

Why are all the girls naked? :S

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 22, 2005)

I usually draw my characters nude first... then add the clothes in 2nd

TenTen was suppose to have her butt covered, but some members in the forums suggested that I leave it as it is... same with Temari... ~_~;

as for the Vice Captain, I was reading Bleach and just wanted to draw them... in a hot spring.... being peep at by Jiraiya... ugh yeah... ~_~

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong with naked drawings, The best way to learn atanomy(sp?) is by drawing naked people.


I love your art xeno *reps*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 22, 2005)

Holy Shite!

All of your works are amazing, being a Ten-Ten fan I am happy as can be to have a great drawing of her.  Thank You for your curosity to the fans.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nt90 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow... not much else to say.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for the compliment...

I drew TenTen because she doesnt get enough love in the Naruto series...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2005)

I draw my people "naked" at first as well (I perfer to think of it as "undetailed" ) because I tend to screw up the anatomy if I draw them in clothes from the start (even more then I do anyway.)

And I draw girls too, because I'm sick of all the Sasukes and Narutos and Itachis out there, and girls are more fun to draw anyway.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 22, 2005)

Whoa...they're all awesome...but the Kakashi and Rin one is like....whoa. O_O

::reps::


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I draw my people "naked" at first as well (I perfer to think of it as "undetailed" ) because I tend to screw up the anatomy if I draw them in clothes from the start (even more then I do anyway.)
> 
> And I draw girls too, because I'm sick of all the Sasukes and Narutos and Itachis out there, and girls are more fun to draw anyway.



I should start borrowing that quote from you now KNK

she's not naked... she's just...*undetailed.....*


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome pictures, your forms are quite...perfect. I wish I could draw like that. As for the naked thing, I find it artistic to have romantic scenes like that anyway, I think that it is easier to display emotions in a picture through two people like that. I've got a hinata and Naruto (with clothes on) that I could send, I don't really want to post it though cause I dont want it stolen until its finished. but I want to ask for some advise on backgrounds and coloring first. oh, by the way, if you are a Naruto and Hinata fan and you draw a sweet picture, I'll rep you for that too.


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 22, 2005)

i lovee the way you drew kakashi..nicely done


----------



## 4ghost (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice drawings as usual and you always have great clothing design for your characters.  Nice touch with the Kakashi hurigana on the Rin outfit.


----------



## Kakashi-Sharingan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow!...Really good drawings! 
P.S  - Love the Tenten with plushies pic!


----------



## waterdancer (Aug 23, 2005)

wow... yer not bad!!! =D better then i atleast...


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 23, 2005)

i posted some sample of how I get from a nude figure to a clothe figure sample of a previous drawing i did of kurenai


----------



## Ah B (Aug 23, 2005)

Your drawings are awesome...
Keep it up!
*waits to see more*


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 31, 2005)

updated: Gai Sensei and Lee fanart


----------



## Kopykat Kakashi (Aug 31, 2005)

lol, gai looks like he belongs in the anime Yakitate Japan. awesome as usual down to the toes, great pose and perspective.
Did you have a photo reference for the drawing of Kyoko Fukada? looks very real.


----------



## [Anbu]Naruto (Aug 31, 2005)

amazing work as usually.  I like the ten ten.


----------



## gaarasai (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow afro gai is awesome, in fact all your art is awesome, nice


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of update at the moment... kinda lazy, but also busy with school
I'll update some sketches later on today, when I get out of school

kopykat Kakashi - Yes, I used a photo of her as reference


----------



## Elric (Sep 13, 2005)

....speechless....they are awesome keep it up!


----------



## Mizura (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, great work! I especially liked the Rin and Kakashi one, it's very emotional. I especially liked the way you drew their hair, Rin's face, and Rin's clothes (though... is that her underwear showing? )

Funky Gai and Funky Lee is cool. 

The Tenten one is...  I can see why you thought it might have to be posted in the bathhouse. Heh, I love the Lee doll's expression on that one. 

Great work!


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 15, 2005)

Update: Chiyo and Sasori


----------



## HAKU_lover (Sep 15, 2005)

Pretty Good work, I like the first one the best. And maybe lee should close his legs a bit lol


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 15, 2005)

nice..you got talent.


----------



## Jordy (Sep 17, 2005)

I love the Kakashi & Rin one..


----------



## Virgil (Sep 18, 2005)

Awsome work your stuff is so clean and your proportions are great! Keep up the awsome work man!


----------



## Lien (Sep 18, 2005)

*Jaw drops*... such great work, I can't even comment on all, but all of them are very very good. 10/10!


----------



## Mohanddo (Sep 18, 2005)

mmmm nice .l you got some talent there ... Really Sexy pictures too !!


----------



## forsak3n (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice Gai and Lee drawing lol


----------



## Pat (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice  I love the new pic


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 21, 2005)

Update: Kim Tae Hyung Fanart

Thanks everyone for the comments... it encourage me to draw when I'm lazy


----------



## waterrunsfast (Sep 21, 2005)

Wonderful! Amazing! looks like a professional cartoonist.


----------



## slasher1001 (Sep 21, 2005)

you got my rep,i wonder if you could draw naked temari or other girls..


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 21, 2005)

there is a naked... Temari....


----------



## De Monies (Sep 21, 2005)

I love the split on Gai's pants!! and you did a really great job on tenten and temari


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for the compliments... I'll update more later


----------



## Kiya_Sama (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, love your artstyle. Clean and well-detailed! Keep up the awesome work! XD
*reps you*


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 24, 2005)

oh. em. eff. gee.  you are teh awesome.  *LOVESONYOU*

<3


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 24, 2005)

OMG. These drawings were....woah. Reps.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont see the tenten and the kakashi ones but Nice work you have given me the will to draw again but i wont lol cause i suck booty..


----------



## Gator (Sep 25, 2005)

Ya knocked me off my chair >(


...those are reaaallly good 

*REPS*


----------



## Xenophobia (Sep 30, 2005)

Update: Tsunade and Christian and Joan from War of Genesis

Thanks again for the comment everyone

Talvius... try again, it should work


----------



## T?ma (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I love your Tsunade's face, so cute, Nice Arts like always...


----------



## Raevyn (Oct 3, 2005)

I love your stuff, but I think I like your chidori signature a bit more :3


----------



## Xenophobia (Oct 3, 2005)

the chidori sig? lol

that was about 1 ago when my friend filmed me in a park... then he decided to add some effects, only took him 5 minutes.


----------



## shibigoku (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh shit! YOU -- CAN -- DRAW!!! You got skills.

Do you do requests? If you do:

Sasuke with the sound outfit (the one the sound 5 were wearing), the sound headband and a snake tongue out of his mouth would be nice, as well as Naruto looking more like the 4th with 9 tails.


----------



## FEFFRock (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow nice stuff, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hokai92 (Dec 8, 2005)

nice picks...............AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## XxX_izzie_XxX (Dec 8, 2005)

you're so freaking amazing


----------



## Mizura (Jan 13, 2006)

Hahah! Your self-promotion's working! And for good cause too! You're a Fantastic artist! XD

Do you have a site anywhere? 

That's is one hot Anko. But I must say, right now, my favourite must be that Chiyo and Sasori pic. It's so cute! XD Complete with that banner around Chiyoba's shoulders! Funny! XD Nice!


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 14, 2006)

hahahaha

I didnt expect a resurrection of an old thread...

thanks, glad that you like the Chiyo and Sasori pic


----------



## odin_valkyrie (Jan 23, 2006)

The quality done to make such a high def picture is great. I do little sketches every now and then nothing so high quality gj on it.


----------



## JoY_AnGel (Jan 23, 2006)

Nee waa. Joy wants to grow up to be you some day!! Then Joy can become really good at drawing!! ::sparkly eyes::  Joy wuvs it all!!!


----------



## Aa2on (May 19, 2006)

great artwork fantastic...honestly wish i could draw that good..heh


----------

